

Uber — What’s Fueling Uber’s Growth Engine? - seanellis
http://www.growthhackers.com/companies/uber/

======
minimaxir
Note: OP is asking for upvotes for this story on Twitter.

[https://twitter.com/SeanEllis/status/392797877514162176](https://twitter.com/SeanEllis/status/392797877514162176)

[http://i.imgur.com/AaMLcUp.png](http://i.imgur.com/AaMLcUp.png)

------
seanellis
Asked followers who enjoyed the article to help it get discovered on Hacker
News. Removed tweet. OP

------
alexsherstinsky
Excellent research!

------
tayloramiles
Word of mouth

------
alexbanayan
awesome

